# whats a good bb30 crank ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

thats not too expensive for my caad 10 ,bike store guy says bb30 instead of tryin to adapt the shimano 7800 stuff,I read carbon ones the pedal insert works loose,FSA or anyone ???


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

SRAM BB30 cranks offer good bang for the buck (of course, this depends on your definition of "not too expensive"). Red and Force are both available in BB30, and there are some other non-series models (S300/350, S500/550, S900/950) that may finally be available. I think they use the same Powerglide chainrings as the Rival/Force cranks, which shift well in my experience (I have one bike with Rival cranks and one with Red and they both shift well)

Asad


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought cranks/rings and front shifting performance was the weak point of the SRAM groups.

I'm building up a new BB30 frame at the moment and I'm sticking with Shimano cranks and the KCNC adaptor. You simply can't get better cranks, rings and front shifting than DA7900 (or even Ultegra if you don't mind a few grams extra).


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

scirocco said:


> I thought cranks/rings and front shifting performance was the weak point of the SRAM groups.


I've never heard anyone disparage the cranks themselves. As for the rings, maybe, but I have had no issues. The front shifts are reliable and I've dropped the chain _maybe_ twice in 2 years? Honestly it works great. That said, I don't have a lot of experience with the Shimano stuff, so it may well be better.

One could always get a SRAM crank and put Shimano rings on it. But it'll probably look a little funny.

Asad


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've had zero issues with my Rival stuff. I can't tell you the last time I threw a chain. My rings are ready to be changed and it's been thousands upon thousands of miles. My Rival cranks are 3 years old I believe, they're the silver ones. I got them off the 'bay for under $100 I think...

I would say go with Sram and I've used Shimano in the past and liked it, but I don't think I'd go back to Shimano.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Although no overly blingy, I think you would be well served to find a Cannondale SL BB30 crank. Aside from probably the new Rotor 3D+, I think the SL is a standout when it comes to stiffness and while it is not carbon, I think it also leads the rest in terms of durability.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

From what I've seen in the shop, I'd avoid Rotor. Fragile, overly complicated and offers none of the advantages of BB30, like heel clearance.

SRAM Force are pretty nice, but some of the non-series SRAM cranks with the removable spiders are quite wide - I don't see the point as they aren't going to be light or small. One crank that seems to be pretty nice for this year are the FSA SLK that are coming on some of the Cervelos. It's nice looking and seems to shift pretty well. (Cervelo dumped the Rotor cranks for SRAM and FSA as fast as they could be supplied.)

Specialized also makes BB30 compatible cranks, but I haven't heard anything about them.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ms6073 said:


> Although no overly blingy, I think you would be well served to find a Cannondale SL BB30 crank. Aside from probably the new Rotor 3D+, I think the SL is a standout when it comes to stiffness and while it is not carbon, I think it also leads the rest in terms of durability.


The SL probably doesn't meet most people's definition of "reasonably priced".

Asad


----------



## mspeak (Aug 20, 2008)

Cannondale SiSl would be the ultimate crank. Pricey but light, stiff and looks really good on any frame.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have FSA SL-K Light and man this thing just Works I am Amazed. It came stock on my CAAD10


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

mspeak said:


> Cannondale SiSl would be the ultimate crank. Pricey but light, stiff and looks really good on any frame.


Agreed but I was able to source a lightly used Cannondale SL crankset for my CX bike for a reasonable price. Comparing the SL to the BB30 versions of the FSA SLK and K-Force, I really like the SL and feel it is a better choice at least for my CX needs.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ms6073 said:


> Although no overly blingy, I think you would be well served to find a Cannondale SL BB30 crank. Aside from probably the new Rotor 3D+, I think the SL is a standout when it comes to stiffness and while it is not carbon, I think it also leads the rest in terms of durability.


Agreed IF cost was not an issue. Love my hollowgram sl cranks. Definitely one of the best stiffness/weight ratio of any crankset out there.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

C-dale SL would be the tops. I have a SRAM red and the wife has a force crank. Both seem to opperate pretty nicely and have not been issues. We did have some issues on her bike with an FSA compact setup, but I think this was more related to the rings and did not have anything to do with the BB30.

To answer someone else's post, you could use a spacer and run standard, non-BB30, cranks. Then you would have almost endless choices, but then there would really be no point to the BB30. I think we got the Force cranks for less than $250.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

If you already have a Dura Ace crank, just use that and the Wheels Manufacturing or KCNC adapter. It's the best way to go if you already have a 7800 crank and budget is an issue.

It really is not hard to do. The Wheels Manufacturing spacers slide into the BB30 bearings, and then the DA crank goes in just like with a Shimano BB. The bike shop guy doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## TravisBikes56 (Sep 2, 2011)

vette said:


> thats not too expensive for my caad 10 ,bike store guy says bb30 instead of tryin to adapt the shimano 7800 stuff,I read carbon ones the pedal insert works loose,FSA or anyone ???


I use a set of Specialized S-WORKS Road crank arms that are mounted with a Quarq Cinqo Saturn2 spindle. Great crankset, super stiff and light. BB30 compatible

If you buy the arms, you can send it in to be built to a powermeter with Quarq.. or you can just buy the spindle separately and assemble the cranks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Campagnolo Ultra Torque with BB30 cups.

Duh! I apologise for answering a 4 week old question. What did you end up with, vette?


----------

